# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Resort Việt nam | Việt nam resort | danh sách resort | Resort

## dulichdongtaybac

Trong những năm gần đây, lượng khách du lịch có nhu cầu nghỉ dưỡng tại các resort tăng cao. Đặc biệt là các resort miền trung, resort miền nam và resort miền bắc. Nghỉ dưỡng tại các khu resort giúp du khách lấy lại sức khỏe sau những ngày làm việc mệt mỏi. Dịch vụ tại khu resort luôn làm cho khách hài lòng với thời gian nghỉ dưỡng. Du xu hướng nghỉ tại resort tăng cao nên việt nam đang rất chú trọng tới dịch vụ này. Cụ thể là miền bắc đầu tư và xây dựng những khu resort mang tầm vóc quốc tế như: V-resort hòa bình, tản đà resort, asean resort, phoenix resort, Flamingo Đại Lải Resort , Tuần Châu resort , Catba Island Resort & Spa , Phú Sơn resort Bắc Ninh , Đồ Sơn Seaside Golf Resort , Hòn Dấu Resort , Tam Đảo Belvedere Resort , ATI RESORT BÁI TỬ LONG , VÂN LONG RESORT NINH BÌNH , THANH THỦY RESORT PHÚ THỌ , TRE NGUỒN RESORT PHÚ THỌ , Victoria Sapa Resort …là các khu resort ở sapa, resort ở hạ long, resort ở hà nội, resort ở ninh bình, resort ở phú thọ…
Một số resort ở miền trung như: FURAMA RESORT ĐÀ NẴNG , SANDY BEACH NON NƯỚC RESORT , Ocean Star Resort Bình Thuận , Rock Water Bay Resort , Vĩnh Sương resort , Palm Garden Resort Hội An ***** , Phố Hội resort , Victoria Hội An Resort , Agribank Hoi An Beach Resort , Life Wellness Resort Quy Nhơn , Lăng Cô Beach resort ,
Vạn Chài resort Thanh Hóa , 
Golden Coast Resort & Spa 
, White Sand Doc Let Resort & Spa , Bà Nà Hills -chốn thiên đường , Sun Spa Resort & Villa , Pandanus resort , Sài Gòn Mũi Né resort …là các khu resort ở quảng bình, resort ở hội an, resort ở nha trang, resort ở vũng tàu, resort ở phan thiết, resort ở bình thuận, resort ở mũi né, resort ở nghệ an, resort ở đà nẵng…
Một số resort ở miền nam cũng phát triển không kém như: Hoàng Anh Gia Lai resort Đà Lạt , Đà Lạt Cadasa resort , Lesco Resort , Long Hải Beach Resort , Anoasis Beach Resort , VICTORIA CẦN THƠ RESORT , Sao Mai resort Vũng Tàu , Sài Gòn - Côn Đảo resort , Vũng Tàu intourco resort , Diamond Bay Resort & Spa , Cần Giờ resort , 
Hòn Tằm resort , Vinpearland resort Nha Trang , Phương Nam resort …là các khu resort ở Đà Lạt, resort ở cần thơ, resort ở vũng tàu, resort ở phú quốc, resort ở côn đảo, resort ở tp hồ chí minh, resort ở khánh hòa,…
Chắc chắn trong tương lai sự phát triển của các khu resort nghỉ dưỡng là nguồn thúc đẩy du lịch việt nam phát triển. Resort ở Việt nam sẽ sánh tầm quốc tế và kêu gọi nguồn khách quốc tế đến việt nam….

Du khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng tại các khu resort có thể liên hệ:
VIET HEART TRAVEL COMPANY,..LTD
No 22 Nhan Hoa stress…
Tel: +84 – 4 3557 9848   Fax: + 84-4 3259 5532
Hotline: +84-984 099 634
E-mail: info@dulichtraitimviet.com

----------

